# E Collar Recommendations



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Personal experiences? Pros & cons?

Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I like TriTronics/garmin.

https://www.collarclinic.com/ is where I've gotten my collars for years. The re-conditioned ones are less expensive and always show up like new at my house. FANTASTIC support by phone and/or email too.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I own both Dogtra and a 500 pro Tritronics. I like them both for different reasons so it depends on what your goals are.


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

I would highly recommend the Dogtra 2300ncp! I have one and love it! I would highly recommend if you are going with Dogtra to get this one instead of the lesser priced models such as the Element (had this one first...terrible compared to the other models) or the 1900 (just because the 2300 is higher quality, much faster charging, better distance range… worth the $30 more definitely!)

I also have a Dogtra ARC… not sure what I think about this one yet. It has a lower maximum stim (25% less power) for "mild mannered dogs" so might not have enough power in emergency. I like the low profile receiver for looks… you can't even tell its an ecollar really... and it looks like it should be more comfortable but in actuality I think it is a little less comfortable and more difficult to get good consistent contact without the contact points putting too much pressure.  
I don't think I would recommend it based on my experience so far. If I can figure out how to get the fit consistently right, I will probably keep it to use as a backup or for occasions where I want the ecollar to be more discreet so people don't think I have a scary dog, or when I want to photograph on out nature hikes, but don't want the ugly ecollar box to show up. lol  

I don't now too much about other models from other brands, after researching the different brands, I decided to go with Dogtra. I've heard good things about Einstein and Tritronics though.


----------

